# filer un/du mauvais coton



## le Grand Soir

*Tu files un mauvais coton mon gars.*

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne suis pas de tout sûr ce que cette tournure de phrase veut dire.  Elle paraît être une espèce d'admonition, ai-je raison? 

Merci d'avance,  le Grand Soir.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Regardez ici filer un/du mauvais coton


----------



## le Grand Soir

Lacuzon,

Je préférerais une explication dans la même langue, s'il y en a une.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

le Grand Soir said:


> Je préférerais une explication dans la même langue, s'il y en a une.




Il y en a plein la toile. En cherchant un tout petit peu, facile. Tu écris la phrase sur Google, et voilà!
Ici, par exemple: http://www.francparler.com/syntagme.php?id=189


----------



## Lacuzon

C'est bien cela, filer un mauvais coton, c'est mal tourner, faire de mauvais choix.


----------



## Nicomon

Lacuzon said:


> C'est bien cela, filer un mauvais coton, c'est mal tourner, faire de mauvais choix.


 Ça, c'est une variante que j'apprends... et sans doute celle qui convient dans le contexte (qu'on n'a pas vraiment) de le Grand Soir.

J'ai toujours associé l'expression à « ne pas se sentir bien / être malade »... donc, à des ennuis de santé. 
Soit la première définition sur *cette page* (lien trouvé au post *#5* du fil que t'as mis en lien plus haut, au post #2).


----------



## Lacuzon

Oui, le sens premier est bien ne pas aller bien du point de vue la santé, au figuré c'est ne pas aller bien du point de vue des agissements.


----------



## DearPrudence

C'est marrant, je ne savais pas que cela voulait dire "ne pas aller bien du point de vue de la santé".  
Pour moi, ça veut juste dire "*être sur la mauvaise pente, mal tourner*".
En tout cas, vu la forme "Tu files un mauvais coton mon gars." et la forme affirmative, je penserais quand même qu'il s'agit de ce dernier sens, mais à voir avec le contexte


----------



## Nicomon

DearPrudence said:


> En tout cas, vu la forme "Tu files un mauvais coton mon gars." et la forme affirmative, je penserais quand même qu'il s'agit de ce dernier sens, mais à voir avec le contexte


 C'est justement en raison de cette forme « Tu + mon gars » que j'ai écrit que c'est sans doute la bonne définition dans le contexte.

J'ai surtout entendu l'autre - qui m'est plus familière - à la troisième personne. Par ex. : _Untel file un mauvais coton depuis quelques jours_. 
À la deuxième personne, j'imagine plutôt quelque chose comme : _Ça ne va pas, dis donc, on dirait que tu files un mauvais coton_.


----------



## Maître Capello

À noter que par chez moi j'entends presque systématiquement _filer *du* mauvais coton_ et quasiment jamais _filer *un* mauvais coton_… Serait-ce un helvétisme ?


----------



## le Grand Soir

Maître Capello, 

Je l'ai trouvé comme dialogue de Radada, la méchante sorcière par M. Gaudelette.  Je n'ai jamais entendu qu'il soit suisse.

Merci à tous, vous m'avez aidé tellement.


----------



## Lacuzon

Je crois n'avoir jamais entendu la forme avec du.


----------



## DearPrudence

Mon opinion a peu de valeur vu que je ne connais même pas la signifcation première de l'expression, mais je n'ai jamais entendu "du", qui "sonne" bizarre à mes oreilles.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai oublié de préciser que pour moi, que ce soit avec _un_ ou _du_, le seul sens que je connaissais était celui que donne Nicomon, soit _être malade, ne pas se sentir bien_.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> J'ai oublié de préciser que pour moi, que ce soit avec _un_ ou _du_, le seul sens que je connaissais était celui que donne Nicomon, soit _être malade, ne pas se sentir bien_.


Moi (français de France) je ne connais qu'avec _filer *un* mauvais coton_, et surtout dans les sens figurés comme p. ex. dans _Le Monde_ :


> "L'archéologie française file un mauvais coton."
> "...une ex-petite amie qui a quitté le lycée et file manifestement un très mauvais coton en très mauvaise compagnie."


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> J'ai oublié de préciser que pour moi, que ce soit avec _un_ ou _du_, le seul sens que je connaissais était celui que donne Nicomon, soit _être malade, ne pas se sentir bien_.


A l'article près (je ne connaissais l'expression qu'avec "un"), je me permets de venir dire ici qu'il en est de même pour moi.

Par ailleurs, je me demandais si cette expression avait quelque rapport que ce soit avec la mythologie romaine et ses Parques...


----------



## Chimel

J'ajoute mon grain de sel à cette histoire de mauvais coton... 

Pour moi:
- plutôt "du" que "un", mais cette seconde forme ne m'est pas inconnue
- plutôt dans le sens figuré, mais évidemment tout à fait compréhensible aussi par rapport à l'état de santé.
Cela dit, il y a pour moi une idée implicite de durée, de dégradation progressive qui empêche d'utiliser cette expression pour une simple grippe de trois jours. Si on se réfère à l'état de santé, "il file un/du mauvais coton" ne pourrait concerner par exemple qu'un déclin dû à la vieillesse, à une longue maladie grave et évolutive... Mais je ne dirais certainement pas que je file un/du mauvais coton si, momentanément, je ne me sens pas très bien.


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Si on se réfère à l'état de santé, "il file un/du mauvais coton" ne pourrait concerner par exemple qu'un déclin dû à la vieillesse, à une longue maladie grave et évolutive... Mais je ne dirais certainement pas que je file un/du mauvais coton si, momentanément, je ne me sens pas très bien.


C'est amusant étant donné que pour moi c'est juste le contraire !


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> C'est amusant étant donné que pour moi c'est juste le contraire !


  Heureuse de le lire parce que... c'est la même chose pour moi.


----------



## Chimel

Ah c'est comique... Comme quoi, chacun a sa perception de ces expressions.

Pourtant, au sens figuré, on a bien l'idée d'une évolution négative (depuis un certain temps déjà) plutôt que d'un état passager de crise ou de malaise, non? Regardez les deux exemples du Monde, cités par Jean De Sponde. Si je lis que telle entreprise file un/du mauvais coton, je comprends implicitement qu'il y a tout un processus de lente dégradation, que ses difficultés ne datent pas d'hier et que probablement ses perspectives ne sont guère réjouissantes non plus. Sinon, je dirais par exemple qu'elle traverse une mauvaise passe etc. Pour moi, c'est un peu la même chose en matière de santé. Mais c'est peut-être très personnel.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Dans _filer un mauvais coton_ comme je le connais / emploie, il y a en général, dans le sens figuré, l'idée que la personne (organisation etc.) est, au moins partiellement, responsable de cette dégradation, descente (un élève qui file un mauvais coton etc.)
Par exemple je ne dirais pas _l'opposition libyenne file un mauvais coton,_ sauf à laisser entendre qu'elle s'y prend mal, qu'elle devrait faire autrement.
[Les trois occurences dans le TLF sont de cet ordre d'idées : se mettre sur une mauvaise pente / y être sans réagir]

C'est peut-être pour ça que je ne l'emploie pas trop pour une maladie - sauf peut-être si le malade refusait de se soigner (ou bien utilisait la cuvette de Rika).
Mais manifestement cette expression vit plusieurs vies différentes !


----------



## DearPrudence

C'est marrant, je crois que je le comprends exactement comme toi, JDS, alors que nous ne sommes ni de la même région, ni du même âge.
Pour moi, quelqu'un qui file un mauvais coton le fait plus ou moins délibérément (ex : un élève qui arrête de faire ses devoirs, de réviser, arrive en retard,... alors qu'avant, c'était plutôt un élève normal / modèle).

Edit : mon collège parisien de 35 ans le comprend exactement comme moi. Il ne connaissait pas non plus le sens d'être malade. Ça me rassure un peu


----------

